# dividends in questrade



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

how can i tell when there is a dividend payment for a stock/fund that i hold in a questrade tfsa/rrsp account?

is there a record on penson, or some other way i can tell that there's been a payout?

thanks


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Click on account activity.

Pick your account that you're interested in.

Then choose dividends and the time period you are interested in.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Everything PMR said above, but make sure you are on myquestrade.com.

You cannot view dividends in any other site, such as questrader.com

This is the page you are looking for:

https://my.questrade.com/en/my_accounts/account_activity.aspx


----------



## runeash (Dec 28, 2010)

*drip*

Do you haev specifally tell them to reinvest in DRIP or is it the default when applicable


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

great, thanks guys. i was bumping around questrader.com.....couldn't find it.

scheduled maintenance on myquestrade right now, will check later.


----------



## bobwatford123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Love the questrade fees....hate the multiple sites, logins, etc. Not sure why they just can't put everything on in one portal.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

^ agreed and the fact it doesn't work with Safari doesn't work on an iPad or iPhone either.

And I can't check my accounts on Firefox in linux ARGH


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Works on my iPhone 4???

I do it all the time...


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I can't even login? Well I haven't tried QuestradeWeb, but myQuestrade goes into an infinite loop and doesn't allow login.

iPhone4, iPad, and Mac all do the same thing. 

Just tried now, I login, then asks me a security question then goes spastic. Looks like the trading platform does work but not the account platform.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

jamesbe said:


> I can't even login? Well I haven't tried QuestradeWeb, but myQuestrade goes into an infinite loop and doesn't allow login.
> 
> iPhone4, iPad, and Mac all do the same thing.
> 
> Just tried now, I login, then asks me a security question then goes spastic. Looks like the trading platform does work but not the account platform.


Maybe try again?

I just tried logging into myquestrade and the trading platform and had no problem. I'm using a pc with IE8.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

PC with IE8 works. Like I said iPhone / Safari.


----------

